# new wheels



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Got some new shoes- mb motoring old school 18", centercaps are not on because I am making some carbon ones


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice, suit the car and make it look Sinister...:thumbsup:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Crusty, those wheels look just amazing. Nice pick and they totally change the look of your car.








How about a nice picture tutorial on making the carbon fiber center caps? :smile2:


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks sweet! Nice choice. I bet a flat cap would look good on those too.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

very nice. changes the whole look of the car. looks mean


----------



## 1972LeMans (May 4, 2014)

Saw this on Facebook, those look sick! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks guys-I'll put together a pictorial on making the caps, may take a couple weeks due to workload,


----------

